# What would you buy with £900?



## skinner05 (Sep 11, 2008)

Just so i am aware of what i can get for my money, which laptop would you buy if you had £900 to spend?

cheers


----------



## cohen (Sep 11, 2008)

What will the main use of the computer / laptop be????

and can we recommend something off www.ebuyer.com???

Thanks


----------



## skinner05 (Sep 11, 2008)

I just want the best all rounder for at most £900.

Not sure what ebuyer is but yeah go for it!


----------



## mobility (Sep 13, 2008)

*http://www.pcworld.co.uk:80/martprd...null&sm=null&tm=null&sku=386237&category_oid=*

Panasonic CF-W7 Laptop
Cost about £400 more so if your on a tight £900 budget i would jest get a MacBook and put XP on it, Since i love XP absolutely hate Macs load of rubbish (not leopard thats great) but i think macbook has leopard any way.


----------



## azwebs (Sep 13, 2008)

eBuyer is a website selling electronic goods over the internet. They sell laptops, desktops, TV's and loads more. You can only have their products delivered though, there is nowhere to view them or collect them from.

Mobility, I do not mean to offend you, but PC World is one of the worst places to buy from. Their "better improved warranty service" does not exist. They cannot even look at laptops!!! And desktops they can't fix. . . Also, the laptop you suggest is £500 over budget, and *EXTREMELY* expensive for what it does.

Now, back on topic.

I would recommend the Asus M50vc-as001c. They're a reputable brand, and you can uninstall all the crap they ship with the machine without causing problems (do this at your own risk, I have never owned this model, only 4 others!). It has the following specifications.


15.4" WXGA+ (1440 x 900)
Core 2 Duo P8400 @ 2.26Ghz
4GB RAM
320GB HDD
BluRay Drive (for watching HD movies!)
nVidia 9300M GS 512mb (even plays Crysis on low if you're into games!)
Vista Home Premium

For me, BluRay is awesome on a laptop. Screen is of good size/resolution and quality too. That graphics card will play some decent games too, if you're interested. These include Fear (about medium), CoD4 (medium) and Crysis (low). 

It's a bargain too at only £834.02 with free delivery, anywhere in the UK. Check out the rest of the information, and order here. 

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/147940

Hope this is insightful. I'll post again in a minute, with a suggestion from www.laptopsdirect.co.uk. Awesomely cheap laptops at good quality.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
EDIT: My www.laptopsdirect.co.uk choice.

Toshiba Satellite Pro P300-1AY


17" WXGA+ (1440 x 900)
Core 2 Duo T9400 @ 2.53Ghz
3GB RAM (but you can put up to 8GB in it)
DVD Drive (good, but not BluRay)
HD3470 256Mb (even plays Crysis on low if you're into games, about the same as the 9300M GS)
Vista Business/XP Professional downgrade

Check out the rest of the information, and some user reviews here.

http://www.laptopsdirect.co.uk/asp/...00-1AY_PSPCDE-00J005EN&pagetype=version&page=

Hope this stuff helped, sorry for the long post


----------



## skinner05 (Sep 15, 2008)

Well i initially ordered a hp dv5 but it fell through for some reason so i followed azwebs advice and plumped for the asus. Did it through the business so it has come out at a tidy £695 with laptopsdirect with next day delivery. Not a bad do for that spec if you ask me, just wish it was a longer warranty than 1 year but never mind!

Azwebs - Is it just a case of going in to add/remove programmes to get rid of all the stuff that will be pre installed? Is there any applications that you recommend leaving on?

cheers


----------



## azwebs (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice idea going through the business there. Avoiding tax altogether, or just reducing it (looks like altogether at that price!)

The laptop comes with the following software installed (according to the eBuyer link I posted above).


Asus WinFlash
Instant Fun (can probably be uninstalled)
Asus Live Update
Asus Power4Great Xtreme
Asus NB Probe
Asus Net4 Switch
Asus Wireless Console
Asus LifeFrame3 (can probably be uninstalled)
Virtual Camera
Asus Multiframe
Splendid
Asus Power for Phone
Asus 3G Networking
Asus Face Logon System (can get very annoying, but can be easily disabled )
Asus CopyProtect
Asus DataSecurity Manage
Asus ChkMail (can probably be uninstalled)
Asus Security Protect Manager
TPM Utility (for fingerprint reader)
Norton Internet Security 2007 (usually 90 days, can be uninstalled if replaced with something else)
Nero 7 Essentials (CD/DVD burning, can be uninstalled)

You *should* be able to remove the items that I have specified above, but seeing as its not even slightly invasive (unlike Acer's crap - constant updates, programs hanging etc), you can probably just leave them all there. I had an Asus, compared to a desktop I built (same spec, and obviously with no preinstalled stuff - just Vista), and the Asus ran better. No software slowdown.

Nero 7 Essentials is really up to you. It's function can be performed in Windows - it just adds a nicer way of doing it. Norton can be removed if you have something else to replace it, like AVG (www.grisoft.com).

All of the programs installed can be removed via the conventional method (Start > Control Panel > Programs, Uninstall a Program).

Please note that I haven't had this laptop before, just a few others. My advice should not be seen as professional, and you should uninstall programs at your own risk.


----------



## skinner05 (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah i managed to avoid it completely. Looking to do the same with a lcd tv aswell and then hook the laptop up and watch some high def dvds through the blue ray player

Cheers for the advice, i'll see how it runs when it arrives. Isnt norton pretty rubbish, i've heard some bad reviews about it!??


----------



## azwebs (Sep 15, 2008)

Norton is extremely crappy. Windows was whinging about not being able to complete updates. Norton was blocking Windows, and most of my multiplayer games too. . . what next?

Nice idea about the LCD TV there. What kind of size/price were you looking at?

The sister site of www.laptopsdirect.co.uk is www.directtvs.co.uk. They have some great bargains on high quality TV's there, from well known manufacturers too.

Personally, I would never buy any brand of TV that I hadn't heard of or seen before, or that didn't have a really good review (from customers who had already got it).

Although that laptop has an HDMI connector, the ports on laptops will not transfer sound, like normal BluRay players would. The video will be crisp, but you'll also need a cable to plug the sound into your TV (or stereo system). You can get them from all manner of PC shops, and usually even local supermarkets.

Hope this helps 

FORUM: Please note that once again, I am not advertising. I am not affiliated with, paid by or related to either of the websites or their sister companies. I am simply recommending them as good sellers.


----------



## skinner05 (Sep 15, 2008)

azwebs said:


> Norton is extremely crappy. Windows was whinging about not being able to complete updates. Norton was blocking Windows, and most of my multiplayer games too. . . what next?
> 
> Nice idea about the LCD TV there. What kind of size/price were you looking at?
> 
> ...



looking at this when they get it in stock http://www.johnlewis.com/230498428/Product.aspx worth it especially with the five year guarantee and with vat off that its not a bad deal. Whats the name of the sound cable you refer to?

Think norton will be straight off there. Which free anti virus do you recommend?

cheers again


----------



## azwebs (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice TV.

Not really any free complete antivirus software. AVG is at www.grisoft.com, but it only does antivirus. 

Its only £29.99 a year, or £39.99 for two. For that, you get firewall, antivirus, antispyware, antispam and everything. Check it out at their website. 

www.grisoft.com

Hope this helps


----------



## Sharnie (Nov 16, 2008)

Macbook!!!!


----------



## azwebs (Nov 16, 2008)

Digging up some old posts here, aren't we?


----------

